# Stasera



## Tebe (29 Settembre 2012)

Sono nel mio regno. La cucina. Mattia di là con settecento gatti. Ho appena infornato la crostata di ricotta profumata al limone.
Dopo farò la torta salata di zucca e patate.
Poi qualcosa con gli spinaci. Mi sento ispiratissima con gli spinaci stasera.
Forse il rotolo verde in crosta di pane.
Ho giusto un mix di farine per la panificazione che...mmhhhh...
Magari posso andare ad importunare Mattia. Non che sia spettacolare in questo momento, ma anche con un sacco addosso se decido che duro deve'essere...E duro sia! (con lui almeno:unhappy

Mi piace un sacco quando Mattia mi importuna in cucina. Di sua spontanea volontà (una roba tipo miracolo)
Beh mi piace un sacco sempre quando mi importuna considerato che nonostante la sua gIovIn età ha l'ormone un pò addormentato. Tipo miracolo appunto.
Quindi accolgo sempre al volo ogni suo approccio.
Anche quelli che...ecco...proprio sexy...tipo...arriva con il sotto del pigiama a righe grigine, che nemmeno il mio trisnonno(regalo di sua madre ovvio) e arriva tutto napulè-sicilianè, con lo sguardo simil assassino, il pancino di fuori e..
-Donna. Ora si scopa. CHIARO?-

Meno male che sono alfa, quindi prendo in mano la situazione e si scopa come Dio comanda senza che mi sembri di farlo con lo sceneggiatore di Alvaro Vitali. Non sempre almeno.


Ho dormito quasi tutto il giorno, poi sono andata al super a comprare tra le altre cose le cozze e come sempre mi serve il commesso che ormai ho soprannominato Alga (è lungo lungo e tutto dinoccolato), con annesso solito  siparietto.
-Ciao, vorrei una cozza.- (tradotto, un chilo di cozze)
Il cozzaro, che ha le sopracciglia meglio fatte delle mie, il colorito migliore del mio e soprattutto ha 34 anni(mi sono informata) -Io di  cozze non ne vedo manco una...-
A quel punto rido facendo ihihihihihih, poi  flapflap e chiedo -Vero che me le pulisci?- 
Lui gonfia i muscoli, prendendo di petto le cozze assassine e buttandole nell'orrido macchinario pulitore.
Omaggiandomi di quattro minuti di stronzate.

E poi lo racconto a Mattia, naturalmente.
Siamo in guerriglia a manetta.
Fa il geloso a prescindere?
Ok. Guerriglia.
-Tebe mi ami?-
-Si certo. Poco ma ti amo.-
-Come poco.-
-Si si poco. Mollami Antonio dai. .-
-Hai visto l'amante oggi?E non mi chiamo Antonio.-
-Oh! Scusa...tu sei...sei...mmmhhhh Mattia giusto? Cosa ne dici se faccio la escort tre volte al mese?-
-Tebe sei scema?-
-Si. Ma chissà...-
E altre piccole cose, tipo non rispondere al cell se non dopo eoni, o raccontare leggende metropolitane che  Nacho Vidal mi ha rapita due ore e fatto vedere il paradiso, poi sono stata "salvata" da uno sconosciuto a cui ho fatto un sofocotto per ringraziarlo e poi finalmente sono riuscita a tornare a casa.
-Senti come puzzo di uomo Mattia...- gli dico a quel punto.
E lui ride ma si vede che gli parte l'embolo.
:mrgreen:


Altra pagina di blog vagamente schizoide.









Ma


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2012)

Che ansia davvero 
Però a modo tuo sei eroica nel cercare di mettere in fuga le grane a suon di colpi di teatro


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2012)

Donna ora si scopa CHIARO! AUAHAAAAAHAAAAAAAHAAHAAHAAHAHAHAHAAHHAAAHAAAHAHAHHAAHA sono arrivato a questo, appena mi riprendo leggo l'altro. aUAHAHHAAHAHAHAAAAAHAAHA TACCI TUA Tebe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

